# Needing some l.e.d help



## MrTryHard (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright so I know very very very little when it comes to l.e.ds. I have taken every bulb out of my car in favor of l.e.ds and all I had to do was soder them down, and that's as far as I've been. Im looking to get a little more into it with my current project, well I guess it's going from getting my feet wet to a full fledge cannon ball. Im building a table (beer pong) with some l.e.ds in it that will be flush with the wood, I want the lights to be able to flash, strobe, etc etc. so my questions are:

1. How do I do this?
2. I've read I would need a "breadboard", I have found solderless ones would they work?
3. How about resistors?

I've searched for a couple weeks now and cant wrap my brain around it all but Im determined to do it. Any help with the questions or anything else youd like to throw in would be greatly appreciated. Also if this is in the wrong section I apologize.

Thanks again


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 14, 2012)

MrTryHard said:


> I've searched for a couple weeks now and cant wrap my brain around it all but Im determined to do it. Any help with the questions or anything else youd like to throw in would be greatly appreciated. Also if this is in the wrong section I apologize.
> 
> Thanks again



I'd say start small with the home LED projects. You'll need programmable drivers and experience with LEDs and electrical and thermal management. And the LED bulbs in your car are likely to be unsafe retrofits that reduce your safety and that of others.


----------

